# What is a car license



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Dear all

Looking for a cheap car to start with in SA, some cars say they havent got a license. Is this like the English MOT or the English tax or both. Can anybody give me a brief overview of having a car in South Africa? Does it need to be taxed or MOT'd, what are insurance costs compared to the UK for example. Any help greatly received.

Thank you


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Car licence is the same as tax in the UK.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

You do not buy a car that "has" a licence - as previous poster mentioned, same as tax in UK.
The car has to be road worthy ( a once off test, not annually like in the UK ) and has to be done before a car is sold.
Depending on the age of the car, where you live, your own age , type of insurance cover... google it and I am sure you will come up with a number of quotes.


----------



## AGON (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,

Each Car is SA has to have a valid license. The license gets renewed each year - on the same month you buy the car. e.g. if you buy a car in Jan 2011, you have to renew it in Jan of 2012.

You will get a license disk that you have to display on the windshield permanently, if you do not have one, you will get a fined.

You also need a Driver's license, which you have to renew every 5 years.

Insurance for a car will vary, depending on your age, the car, where you stay and where you work.

good luck


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Johanna said:


> You do not buy a car that "has" a licence - as previous poster mentioned, same as tax in UK.
> The car has to be road worthy ( a once off test, not annually like in the UK ) and has to be done before a car is sold.
> Depending on the age of the car, where you live, your own age , type of insurance cover... google it and I am sure you will come up with a number of quotes.


And Insurance is not required...... (what nonsense btw)

PS It can be done after the car is sold.... i.e. its the buyers responsibility..... (a once off thing)


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> My post was fact..... Please explain the nonsense part!


Whether you like it or not, you gave silly advice.

Question was not about bribery etc.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Whether you like it or not, you gave silly advice.
> 
> Question was not about bribery etc.


Aaaaah yes, that part...... still true ! - I will stick to facts that make you happy then.


----------

